# ~ معّلوماتي ومعّلوماتك ~



## مبتدئه (2 فبراير 2009)

.
.​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 






تحية من القلب إليكم وأسعد الله أوقاتكم ​ 
`
`
تعالوا معي في رحاب المعلوماتية لنتزود ونرقى من ماء معين الثقافه ​ 
سأشاركم وإن شاء الباري تشاركوني بكل ما لديكم ​ 
كل فترة سأطل عليكم بأي شي يخص تخصصنا أو أي تخصص هندسي أو علمي له علاقه بنا من معلومات وصور وبرامج وآخر ما توصل إليه العالم من إختراعات وحتى الجامعات التي تطرح برنامج الهندسة ومميزاته ومشاريع تخرج الطلبة وكل شي فقط هاتوا ما عندكم لنستفيد معا ونرقى معا فمعكم ابدأ ومعكم أرقى بإذن الرب .. ​ 




​ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين والصلاة على محمد و آله أجمعين ​ 

ابدأ بإنتاج الأمونيا معكم وأتمنى المشاركه منكم



​ 






​ 
الأمونيا ​ 
تعتبر الأمونيا أحد اهم المواد الأولية في صناعة البتروكيماويات حيث تعتبر المادة الأولية لصناعة الأسمده النتيروجينية في العالم, ويعتبر الغاز الطبيعي أنسب المواد الخام لإنتاج الأمونيا بالمقارنة بالمواد الخام الأخرى مثل النافتا والفحم 
حيث ينتج 90% من الإنتاج العالمي للأمونيا من الغاز الطبيعي أو البترول.​ 
يتم إنتاج الأمونيا عن طريق تفاعل غازي الهيدروجين والنيتروجين.
H


 
&​ 
N


 
يمكن الحصول على غاز الهيدروجين عن طريق التحويل البخاري للغاز الطبيعي, اما النتروجين فيتم الحصول عليه من الهواء حيث يحتوي على ما نسبته 79% .​ 
يتم تفاعل غازي الهيدروجين والنيتروجين تحت ضغط عال في مفاعل الأمونيا لإنتاج الأمونيا الغازية, والتي يتم ضغطها وضخها في صورة أمونيا سائلة.​ 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه يمكن الإستفادة من ثاني أكسيد الكربون المنتج ثانويا في مصانع الأمونيا في عمليات إنتاج اليوريا والميثانول وعليه فإن إنتاج الأمونيا والميثانول في مجمع صناعي واحد يؤدي إلى تخفيض إجمالي تكاليف الإنتاج.​ 


إلى هنا أقف وإن شاء الله اعود ​ 
راجية أن اكون قد وفقت لكل خير ​ 
آرائكم تهمني كثيرا فشاركوني :84:​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..​


----------



## مبتدئه (2 فبراير 2009)

Ammoina ​ 
ammoina is one of the most important basic chemicals in the world and the major starting material for nitrogen fertiliser. Natural gas is considered the best raw material for the production of ammonia and roughly 90% of all ammoina is produced from natural gas or oil. ammonia is produced by the catalytic reaction of hydrogen and nitrogen under pressure in the ammoina converter. hydrogen is produed by steam reforming of natural gas, while nitrogen is supplied from air which contains approximately 79% nitrogen. it is important to know that carbon dioxide, a by product of ammoina production, can be used to enhance methanol prodution.~
 therefore, by producing ammonia and methanol in one complex, production costs can be reduced​


----------



## محمدجاسم احمد (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ان انتج الهيدروجين يمكن الحصول عليه بعده طرق ان انتاج الهيدروجين في المصافي النفطيه عندنا في العراق عن التكسير الحراري لماده المتخلف الفراغي لابراج التقطير للمقاطع الزيتيه في مصفى الدهون والمتخلف من ماده زيت الغاز الثقيل التي لايمكن خلطه مع زيت الغاز الخفيف.:28:


----------



## مهندس النهضة (2 فبراير 2009)

thank you , sister


----------



## مبتدئه (3 فبراير 2009)

محمدجاسم احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ان انتج الهيدروجين يمكن الحصول عليه بعده طرق ان انتاج الهيدروجين في المصافي النفطيه عندنا في العراق عن التكسير الحراري لماده المتخلف الفراغي لابراج التقطير للمقاطع الزيتيه في مصفى الدهون والمتخلف من ماده زيت الغاز الثقيل التي لايمكن خلطه مع زيت الغاز الخفيف.:28:


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا على المداخله الطيبة أخانا الكريم :84:

 أفهم من ذلك تم تصميم وحدة التقطير الفراغي لمعالجة الزيوت وتقوم هذه الوحدة بإنتاج الزيت الثقيل الفراغي بعدها تتم عملية التكسير الحراري لهذه الماده لانتاج الهيدروجين ؟

 حدثنا أكثر وبارك الله فيك :28:



> thank you , sister


 
 عفوا جزيلا 

 اسعدتوني حقا بارك الله بكم :28:


----------



## مبتدئه (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما لدي من أوراق خاصه للامونيا تبين بشكل أوضح راجية الإفاده















وهذه صور مبسطه لطريقه هابر المستخدمه في الصناعه لإنتاج الأمونيا 














هذا فلاش يوضح طريقه هابر بطريقه مبسطه 


http://www.marymount.k12.ny.us/marynet/06stwbwrk/06hchem/kcflash/kcreaction.swf


تمنياتي لكم بالموفقيه والسداد:84:

 ولا تنسوني بالمشاركه ومداد يد العون لي  ​


----------



## مبتدئه (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
نغير مسارنا نحو عالم جديد :1:​ 
نتحدث هنا عن العمليات الأساسية في الهندسة الكيميائية ​ 


 
العملية الأساسية *unit operation* هي الخطوة او المرحلة الأساسية في أي إجرائية process . مثلا في عملية معالجة الحليب milk processing ، يوجد المجانسة homogenization ، تعقيم pasteurization ، التعليب packaging كلها تمثل عمليات أساسية في الإجراء الكلي. ​ 
كل إجراء او معالجة كيميائية تتألف من عدة عمليات أساسية للوصول للمنتج النهائي .​ 

العمليات الأساسية في الهندسة الكيميائية تتألف من خمسة أصناف :​

عمليات جريان السوائل : 
تتضمن_انتقال الموائع_ fluids transportation ، _ترشيح_ filtration ،_تمييع_ _الأصلاب_ solids fluidization 





​ 
عمليات نقل الحرارة Heat transfer :
تتضمنتبخير evaporation ، تكاثف condensation الخ .. 





​ 
عمليات نقل الكتلة : 
تتضمن_ادمصاص الغاز_ gas absorption ، _التقطير_ distillation ، _استخلاص_ extraction ، _ادمصاص_ adsorption ، _تجفيف_ drying الخ .. ​ 




​ 




​ 
عمليات ترموديناميكية : 
تتضمن _تسييل الغازات_ gas liquefaction ، _التجميد_ refrigeration، الخ . ​ 




​ 
عمليات ميكانيكية : 
تتضمن _انتقال الأصلاب_
crushing and pulverization, solids transportation 
_النخل_ screening and sieving​ 




​ 



يمكن أيضا تصنيف العمليات الأساسية في ثلاثة تصنيفات ك
؛ دمج (مثل المزج mixing) 
؛؛ فصل  (مثل التقطير) 
؛؛؛ تفاعل (مثل التفاعل الكيميائي) ​ 
​



​ 
~~​ 
~~





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## مبتدئه (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته









العملية الكيميائية Chemical process
بالمفهوم العلمي للمصطلح، العملية الكيميائية هي طريقة أو وسيلة تغيير إحدى المواد أو المركبات الكيميائية. ويمكن لهذه العملية الكيميائية أن تحدث ذاتيًا أو بتدخل عامل خارجي. وهذه العملية الكيميائية تنطوي عادة على تفاعل كيميائي من نوع ما.







وبالمفهوم الهندسي للمصطلح، العملية الكيميائية هي طريقة مستخدمة في الصناعة أو على المستوى الصناعي لتغيير تركيب المواد الكيميائية، وعادة باستخدام تقنية ذات صلة بتلك المستخدمة في الصناعة الكيميائية. "صناعة كيميائية تتضمن عمليات التصنيع التى تتم أثناء إنتاج البتروكيماويات ، الدواء ، البوليمرات ، الطلاءات ، الزيوت . يتم استخدام علوم الكيمياء والتفاعلات الكيميائية لإنتاج مواد جديدة ، أو فصل المواد من بعضها بإستخدام خواص عديدة مثل الذوبان ، الشحنة أو التقطير ، بالإضافة إلى التحولات التى تتم بإستخدام الحرارة والطرق الأخرى .تتضمن الصناعات الكيميائية تشغيل أو تغيير المواد الأولية التى يتم الحصول عليها من المناجم و الزراعة إلى مواد أخرى مفيدة قابلة للإستخدام في حياتنا اليومية أو كمادة خام لصناعات أخرى . ولا يتم إعتبار صناعات الأغذية من ضمن الصناعات الكيمائية"









لا يعطي أي من هذه التعاريف بالضبط المعنى الدقيق للمصطلح بحيث يمكن للفرد أن يصنف بصفة نهائية ما هية العملية الكيميائية، وإنما هي تعاريف عملية. كما أن هناك تداخل كبير بين هذين التعريفين المختلفين. و بسبب عدم دقة التعريف، فإن الكيميائيين والعلماء يستخدمون مصطلح "عملية كيميائية" فقط بالمعنى العام أو الهندسي للكلمة.
و على الرغم من أن هذا النوع من العمليات الكيميائية في بعض الأحيان قد تحتوي على خطوة واحدة فقط، وأحيانا على خطوات متعددة، فإنه يشار إليه بأنه عملية أساسية. 
في المصنع، كل من العمليات الأساسية تتم عادة في أوعية مستقلة أو في أقسام من المصنع تسمى وحدات (Units). في كثير من الأحيان، تُجرى واحدة أو أكثر من التفاعلات الكيميائية في الوحدة، ولكن قد تستخدم وسائل أخرى لتغيير تركيب المواد الكيميائية، مثل عمليات الخلط أو الفصل.









ويمكن توقع وحساب كمية المواد الناتجة في الخطوات المختلفة في العملية من خلال معرفة كمية المواد الداخلة، ومن البيانات التجريبية وحسابات توازن المواد. يمكن بعدها تغيير كمية المواد زيادة أو نقصانًا بما يتناسب مع استطاعة المصنع المبني لهذه العملية.
يمكن تمثيل العمليات الكيميائية عمومًا بمخطط بياني تنظيمي (Block diagram) أو بمزيد من التفصيل في مخطط بياني للعملية (Process flow diagram). يظهر المخطط البياني التنظيمي الوحدات على أنها مربعات، كما يظهر تسلسل العمل بينهم بشكل خطوط واصلة بين المربعات مع رؤوس الأسهم للدلالة على اتجاه سير العمليات.







flow scheme









والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​ 


لن أتوقف عن المشاركه وإن لقيت الصدود.. 
ما أدونه ينعفني كثيرا وأتمنى أن أستفيد أكثر بمشاركتكم لي.. 
دمتم بخير.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووور على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وننتظر المزيد ..........


----------



## مبتدئه (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


> مشكوووووووور على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وننتظر المزيد ..........​


 
عفوا جزيلا :84:
أسعدني مروركم الكريم :28:
إن شاء الباري عز وجل سأستمر ..​


----------



## مبتدئه (13 فبراير 2009)

*~~~*
*~~*
*~*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*



*​ 


*العمليات الصناعية The Industrial Operations*​ 
*هي عمليات تشغيل يتم فيها احداث تغير فيزيائى او كيميائى في طبيعه المادة او خليط المواد و تتم العمليه الصناعيه اما في عملية واحده او في مجموعة من الوحدات تسمى وحدات التشغيل و بعض الاحيان تسمى مفاعلات صناعيه المواد التى تدخل في الوحده الصناعية تسمى مدخلات التغذيه اما تلك التى تخرج من الوحدات تسمى مخرجات او نواتج و الناتج من العمليه اما يكون منتج نهائى او يكون منتج وسيط يحتاج إلى بعض المعالجات لتحسين بعض الخواص به عمليات تصميم و تشغيل و متابعه آداء الوحدات الصناعية المختلفة. مثل وحدات(التقطير - التجفيف - التبخير - التبادل الحرارى).*​ 
*



*​ 
*و هى من اساسيات عمل المهندس الكيميائى ابتداء من وضع الملامح التصميميه المبدئيه للوحدة الصناعية و انتهاء بمتابعه جودة المنتج النهائى و قد تتطرق إلى متابعه العمليه التسويقية للمنتج النهائى.*​ 

*



*​ 


*موازنة المواد*
*لا يمكن لاى عمليه صناعيه ان تتم بنجاح للحصول على منتج اخر ذو جودة عالية دون ان تحدد كميات *
*و نسب المواد الداخله و الخارجه من العمليات الصناعية. *​

*



*​ 
*موازنه المواد لاى عمليه تقوم على اساس قانون بقاء المادة الذى ينص على ان المادة لا تفنى و لا تستحدث من العدم و لكن يمكن ان تتحول من صوره لاخرى فمثلا اذا تمتم اذابة 20 جرام من السكر في 80 جرام من الماء يتكون محلول سكرى وزنه الكلى 100 جرام و هكذا بالنسبه لعمليات اخرى كثيره مماثلة البساطه او أكثر تعقيدا مثل انتاج الغازات الصناعيه و انتاج الزيوت و عمليات التقطير التجزيئى.*​


*تطبيق موازنه المادة على العمليات التى يحدث فيها تفاعل كيميائى*
*إذا كان لدينا مفاعل تدخل فيه المواد المتفاعلة بمعدل تغذيه أكبر من معدل خروج المواد الناتجه *
*فانه يحدث تراكم لجزء من المواد داخل المفاعل بحيث تصبح الصورة *
*المواد المتراكمة داخل المفاعل = معدل التغذيه - معدل خروج ناتج التفاعل*​






​ 



*تطبيق موازنه المادة على العمليات الطبيعية الموحدة في العمليات الصناعية الكيميائية*​ 
*عمليات الخلط*​ 
*



*​ 
*تتم عمليات الخلط غالبا للحصول على خواص جديدة للخليط الناتج لا تتوافر فيه عنصر الخلط بمفرده و تتم عمليه الخلط غالبا في اجهزه مزوده بقلاب للمساعده على تجانس الخليط الناتج و يتوقف نوع القلاب المستخدم على طبيعه المواد المراد خلطها من حيث كونها صلبه او سائل او غاز.*​ 


*عمليات التبخير*​ 
*



*​ 
*غالبا ما تستخدم عمليات التبخير للحصول على محلول مركز من اخر مخفف و ذلك بالتخلص من كميه المذيب سواء كان الماء او اى مذيب اخر مثل المذيبات العضويه و يتم التسخين داخل المبادلات الحراريه او داخل وحدات و تصميمات مختلفه من المبخرات وتتم عمليه التبخير بالتسخين المباشر باللهب او الغير مباشر بالبخار و تجرى عمليات التبخير تخت الضغط الجوى العادى بخلخله الهواء او بخلخله الضغط و ذلك لاتمام العمليه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه و خصوصا في حاله المواد الحساسه للتسخين مثل بعض المواد العضويه اثناء عمليات التبخير يمكن ان يصل المحلول إلى مرحله التشبع ثم يبدأ بالبلمره.*​ 


*عمليات التقطير*​ 

*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*هى من أحد أهم الطرق و اكثرها شيوعا عند الحاجه إلى فصل خليط من مجموعه من السوائل إلى مكوناته الاساسيه و تعتبر عمليات التقطير المفتاح لجميع العمليات التى تتم على خام البترول اذ لابد اولا من تقطير البترول إلى عناصره الاساسيه ثم تحويل عناصره إلى عمليات ااخرى من منتجات كثيره ذات تطبيقات مختلفه غير محدده و استخدامات هامه لاغراض مختلفة. و تعتمد فكره التقطير على اختلاف في درجة تطايريه مكونات الخليج الواحد و بالتالى يمكن الحصول على كل مكون على حده بدرجه نقاوه عاليه عند الدرجه الحراريه الخاصه به. و تتم عمليه التقطير في اجهزه خاصه تسمى ابراج التقطير منها ما يعمل بطريقه دفعيه و منها ما يعمل بطريقه مستمره و تختلف الطريقه المستخدمه على حسب طبيعه الخليط المراد تقطيره ودرجه النقاوة المطلوبه.*​ 


*عمليات التجفيف*​ 

*



*​ 

*تستخدم عمليات التجفيف غالبا للتخلص من الماء بتبخيره و هذا يتطل قدر من الحراره لذلك فان استخدام قدر من الحرارة لذلك فان الاستخدام الأفضل للحراره هو العامل الاساسى في انجاح عمليه التجفيف اقتصاديا. عمليه التجفيف في كثير من الاحيان هى اخر عمليه تتم في العمليه الصناعيه قبل تعبئه المنتج النهائى و نحتاج لهذه العمليه في الغالب للاسباب الاتيه: *​ 


*لتقليل مصاريف النقل بالنسبه للمنتج النهائى.*
*لتسهيل التداول مثل عمليات صناعه الصبغات و المساحيق والاسمده.*​
*للتخلص من الماده بالتالى نقلل من احتمال حدوث تأكل لوحدات التخزين.*​
*عمليات التجفيف لا يشترط ان تتم للماده الصلبه فقط يمكن ايضا تجفيف الهواء بمواد خاصه مثل السليكا جيل ايضا يمكن تجفيف السوائل مثل البنزين قبل دخوله عمليات الكلوره و ذلك لتقليل احتمال تآكل وحدات الكلوره.*





*عمليات البلوره*​ 
*



*​ 
*عمليات البلوره هى عمليات ترسيب لحبيبات الماده الصلبه من محاليلها المشبعه يجب معرفه انه عند اى درجه حراريه يوجد درجه ذوبانيه لكل ماده صلبه تسمى كميات الماده الازمه لتشبع المحلول عند هذه الدرجات الحراريه و اذا زادت كميه المواد الصلبه عن تلك المواد اللزمه للتشبع فان هذه الكمية الزائده لا تذوب في درجه التشبع و لكنها تترسب من المحلول اما اذا تغيرت درجه الحراره فان درجه التشبع تتتغير تبعا لها و يحدث هذا غالبا مع معظم الاملاح.*​ 
-----------------------------------------------------------​ 
*مع خالص تقديري وإحترامي..  *​ 
​​​


----------



## ارهينيوس (13 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيكم ونفعنا بمشاركتكم


----------



## مبتدئه (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 وهذا ما أتنماه.. 
 بوركتم :84:​


----------



## مبتدئه (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
*
الترشيح أو التصفية Filtration ​ 


 
هي عملية ميكانيكية أو فيزيائية تستخدم لفصل المواد الصلبة من الموائع (سوائل أو غازات) وذلك بوضع أداة (مرشح) تسمح للمائع بالتدفق والمرور خلالها، ولكن لا تسمح للمواد الصلبة (أو على الأقل جزء من المواد الصلبة) بالمرور. ويجب التأكيد على أن عملية الترشيح ليست كاملة، وتعتمد على حجم المسام وسماكة المرشح فضلا عن آليات الترشيح.
و يستخدم الترشيح لتنقية الموائع. فعلى سبيل المثال، فصل الغبار من الجو لتنظيف الهواء المحيط. وعملية الترشيح، بوصفها عملية فيزيائية، مهمة جدًا في الكيمياء لفصل المواد ذات التركيب الكيميائي المختلف في المحلول (أو المواد الصلبة التي يمكن حلها) حيث يتم استخدام أولا مادة تتفاعل لترسيب إحدى المواد وبعدها يستخدم المرشح لفصل المادة الصلبة من المواد الأخرى. والترشيح عملية مهمة أيضًا وتستخدم بشكل واسع كعملية أساسية في الهندسة الكيميائية.​ 
ويجب الانتباه إلى عدم الخلط بين الترشيح و الغربلة (sieving). ​






ففي الغربلة يوجد طبقة وحيدة فقط للمنخل، حيث تحدث الغربلة بحسب حجم جزيئات المواد الصلبة بحيث لا يمكن للجزيئات الكبيرة أن تمر من ثقوب المنخل. أما في الترشيح، فيتم استخدام مرشح متعدد الطبقات، وتعتمد عملية الترشيح على آليات مختلفة، مثل الاعتراض المباشر، والانتشار وفعل القوة النابذة، حيث تعلق الجزيئات غير القادرة على اتباع المجاري المتعرجة في المرشح.
واعتمادًا على هذا التطبيق، يمكن عزل إما أحد المركبين أو كلاهما. ​ 

وتشمل الأمثلة على عملية الترشيح


مرشح القهوة لإبقاء القهوة منفصلة عن الرواسب.​
استخدام مرشحات (HEPA : High Efficiency Air Particulate) في تكييف الهواء لإزالة الجسيمات من الهواء.​




​​​تفصل عملية الترشيح بين الجسيمات والمائع من المحلول المعلق، ويمكن للمائع أو الغاز (أو الموائع فوق الحرجة). و لفصل مزيج من المركبات الكيميائية، يتم اختيار مذيب قادر على حل المكون الأول، وغير قادر على حل المكون الثاني. يتم بعدها ترشيح المحلول، فيمر عندها العنصر الأول خلال المرشح، فيما يبقى العنصر الآخر. وهذه واحدة من أهم التقنيات التي يستخدمها الكيميائيون لتنقية المركبات.


ويستخدم الترشيح لتنظيف تيارات الهواء أو تيارات الغازات الأخرى. وتستخدم المرشحات في الأفران لمنع العناصر المنطلقة من الوصول إلى الجو. كما تستخدم المرشحات في أنظمة النقل الهوائية لترشيح أو إيقاف أو تبطيء جريان المواد المنقولة، من خلال استخدام مرشح كيسي (baghouse).​







*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووور على التكملة الجميلة التي أفادتنا جميعا في المنتدى وبارك الله فيك وزادك في العلم والرزق والدين بحق محمد وآل محمد (صلى الله عليه آله وسلم) ...........


----------



## مبتدئه (17 فبراير 2009)

عفوا جزيلا :84:

سعدت حقا بالرد الجميل!!
بوركتم وبوركت مساعيكم! 
وأنتم كذلك بمشيئة الباري! 

أصدق التحايا ​


----------



## fa4ad (17 مارس 2009)

*ممكن مساعدة للوصول الى الجهاز الامثل*

 
عمليات نقل الكتلة : 
تتضمن_ادمصاص الغاز_ gas absorption ، _التقطير_ distillation ، _استخلاص_ extraction ، _ادمصاص_ adsorption ، _تجفيف_ drying الخ .. ​ 




​ 




​ 
عمليات ترموديناميكية : 
تتضمن _تسييل الغازات_ gas liquefaction ، _التجميد_ refrigeration، الخ . ​ 




​ 
عمليات ميكانيكية : 
تتضمن _انتقال الأصلاب_
crushing and pulverization, solids transportation 
_النخل_ screening and sieving​ 




​ 



يمكن أيضا تصنيف العمليات الأساسية في ثلاثة تصنيفات ك
؛ دمج (مثل المزج mixing) 
؛؛ فصل (مثل التقطير) 
؛؛؛ تفاعل (مثل التفاعل الكيميائي) ​ 
​



​ 
~~​ 
~~




​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​[/quote]
اشكر لك هذا الجهد الجبار وارجو منك ارشادي الى الجهاز المناسب تقريبا نفس الكلام المكتوب هنا لاكن اريد توضيح اكثر او الجهاز الحديث والانسب وذلك للتقطير على درجات حرارة منخفضة او بمعنى اوضح جهاز استخلاص وخلط المواد العطرية مع بعضها اغلب المواد العطرية مواد طيارة تفقد الكثير من الروائح بالتقطير الحراري والعادي وممكن تتغير روائحها الى رائحة كريهية او نتنهة صار لي سنة تقريبا ابحث عن جهاز يهذه المواصفات لاكمال مشروع تجاري او الغاء الفكرة نهائي ,
والف شكر بكل الحالات


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (17 مارس 2009)

مشكورا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مبتدئه (18 مارس 2009)

​[/quote]​اشكر لك هذا الجهد الجبار وارجو منك ارشادي الى الجهاز المناسب تقريبا نفس الكلام المكتوب هنا لاكن اريد توضيح اكثر او الجهاز الحديث والانسب وذلك للتقطير على درجات حرارة منخفضة او بمعنى اوضح جهاز استخلاص وخلط المواد العطرية مع بعضها اغلب المواد العطرية مواد طيارة تفقد الكثير من الروائح بالتقطير الحراري والعادي وممكن تتغير روائحها الى رائحة كريهية او نتنهة صار لي سنة تقريبا ابحث عن جهاز يهذه المواصفات لاكمال مشروع تجاري او الغاء الفكرة نهائي ,
والف شكر بكل الحالات[/quote]

الله يعافيكم الرد تجده في الرسائل الخاصه..


----------



## مبتدئه (18 مارس 2009)

راميدا قال:


> مشكورا ولك جزيل الشكر


 
عفوا جزيلا


----------



## fa4ad (18 مارس 2009)

الله يعافيكم الرد تجده في الرسائل الخاصه..




[/quote]
ختى الان لم افتح الخاص لاكن شكرا لك على الرد السريع والتجاوب الف شكر


----------



## Eng.Amir (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
مشكورة اختي العزيزة على هذه المعلومات القيمة واتمنى من الله ان استطيع وضع مشاركات معلوماتية لرفد فكرتك وليستفيد الجميع .
ولكن سؤالي كيف ارفق المشاركة ؟؟ لانني جديد في المنتدى ولم اخوض في هذه التجربة
وشكرا لكم جميعا .


----------



## &هند& (21 مارس 2009)

مبتدئة

بارك الله فيك اختي وجزيتي خيرا على هذه الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


جدا مفيد الموضوع خاصة وانه بالعربي 

مره اخرى شكرا مبتدئة


----------



## المهندس.السكندري (22 مارس 2009)

الف شكر 
بصراحة الموضوع عمل جو جديد في المنتدي
رغم ان الكلام مش جديد معلومات اولية
[بس الف شكر علي الاهتمام]


----------



## دى ماركو (30 أبريل 2009)

اسعدتوني حقا بارك الله بكم


----------



## السلاح الابيض (4 أكتوبر 2010)

في مصانع انتاج الامونيا واليوريا يحدث احيانا عدم حصول التفاعل المنتج للامونيا السوأل ماهي اسباب عدم حصول هذا التفاعل


----------



## م.محمد البلادي (17 أبريل 2011)

مهندسة مبتدئه .. بارك الله في جهودك 
واصلي أختي في اطروحاتك المفيده للجميع ..

تحياتي
محمد البلادي


----------



## جزائري مسلم (17 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رهيب .... جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (17 أبريل 2011)

الأخت الفاضلة صاحبة الموضوع ....
بارك الله فيكى و جزاكى كل خير ... الموضوع مفيد و جميل .. و طريقة العرض ممتازة .... يسلم كيبوردك و ماوسك ...






السلاح الابيض قال:


> في مصانع انتاج الامونيا واليوريا يحدث احيانا عدم حصول التفاعل المنتج للامونيا السوأل ماهي اسباب عدم حصول هذا التفاعل




الأخ الكريم ..... أنا أعمل فى مصنع لإنتاج الأمونيا و اليوريا ... و يسعدنى الأجابة على سؤالك ...
هناك عدة أسباب محتملة لعدم حدوث تفاعل إنتاج الأمونيا :
1- درجة حرارة الغاز الداخل لمفاعل الأمونيا أقل من 250 درجة .. أى أنه لمم تتوافر طاقة التنشيط للتفاعل
2- ضغط الغاز الداخل أقل من اللازم لحدوث التفاعل .... و يختلف الضغط المطلوب حسب تصميم المفاعل ... ففى المفاعلات الحديثة يبدأ تفاعل الأمونيا عند ضغط 120 بار ... و فى المفاعلات ذات التصميم القديم يلزم رفع الضغط الى حوالى 180 بار حتى يبدأ التفاعل
3- إختلال نسبة الهيدروجين الى النيتروجين فى الغاز الداخل للمفاعل .... حيث يجب أن تكون هذه النسبة فى حدود 1:3 أو 1:2.5 .... و لكن إذا زادت نسبة النيتروجين فى الغاز يؤدى ذلك الى توقف التفاعل
4- تقادم العامل المساعد فى مفاعل الأمونيا ... حيث أن معظم أنواع العامل المساعد تفقد نشاطها بعد 10 أو 12 سنة من التشغيل .. و يجب تغييرها بعد هذه الفترة
5- وجود نسبة كبيرة من الأمونيا فى الغاز الداخل الى المفاعل ... تتعدى 5% .... يؤدى هذا الى توقف التفاعل بصورة ملحوظة .. حيث أن وجود نسبة كبيرة من الأمونيا فى الغاز الداخل يحفز التفاعل العكسى ... كما يعمل على تقليل درجة حرارة طبقة العامل المساعد و بالتالى عدم الوصول لحرارة التنشيط اللازمة لحدوث التفاعل
6- و جود عيوب ميكانيكية داخل المفاعل ... مثلآ تمزق الشبكات التى تحمل العامل المساعد مما يؤدى الى هروب العامل المساعد من المفاعل و عدم وجود كمية كافية منه ليمر عليها الغاز و يحدث التفاعل ..... أو مثلآ ....حدوث channeling فى طبقات العامل المساعد ... أى فارغات كبيرة فى الطبقة مما يجعل الغاز يسير فى مسار محدد داخل الطبقة و لا يعبر على كل الطبقة ... مما يوقف التفاعل

أرجو أنا أكون قد أفدتك .. و على إستعداد لكافة الأسئلة و الإستفسارات .... تحياتى


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على العرض الرائع والصور التوضيحية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل رائع


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا
كلام طيب 
وفائدة كبيرة


----------

